# What type of fish is this?



## Beachyfun321 (Aug 15, 2016)

I was told this was a Pompano, but I now know it's not. I really want to know what I caught. Help!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like a red fish to me


----------



## Beachyfun321 (Aug 15, 2016)

This is a red fish, the other is not! It's a totally different shape in the middle and did not have a spot anywhere.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a fat redfish. Doesn't have to have a spot.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a big ass croaker.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big whiting. Southern kingfish.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

my vote is still redfish


----------



## Beachyfun321 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've caught numerous red fish, and that one didn't resemble any of the others in the slightest manner.


----------



## Beachyfun321 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmmm, I looked up a Croaker, and that looks a lot like it...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That's a fat barely legal no spot Red in a choke hold. 
Cook it, and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup I think it is a spotless red fish. Fat as all get out. Might have been gorging on bait fish. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Look at the dorsal fins on the two fish in the two separate pics. Different than the redfish in the bottom pic. That's just a big Croaker.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a big ass croaker. Not a red.


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

markw4321 said:


> Big whiting. Southern kingfish.


I think its too thick for a Whiting?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

BB KINGFISH said:


> I think its too thick for a Whiting?


Yes. Tend to agree. Now thinking maybe croaker.

It would be a very large whiting if it were one. 

Due to camera angle and photo still believing it could be a whiting.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

That looks like a golden croaker, not an Atlantic croaker. I used to catch them in Galveston when I was a kid. 

BeachyFun, did it look like this? 

If so, it's a golden croaker. The fish in your pic has a bunch of sand on it, so the pattern isn't very distinguishable.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Wooooo dem hog chokers!!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Where is Chris V?? He will know.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a really big whiting or some kind of drum.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a Gulf Kingfish to me, a BIG ONE, but I defer to Chris V.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a redfish to me


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh boy. I'm on the road. Talk amongst yourselves for a bit lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Ohhhhhhh boy. I'm on the road. Talk amongst yourselves for a bit lol


You don't have a clue what it is anyways. You're probably trying to google it, I'm on to you son.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You don't have a clue what it is anyways. You're probably trying to google it, I'm on to you son.


Funny, you're "on to me" and I'm on your mom!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a banded water croak snake!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Funny, you're "on to me" and I'm on your mom!


I'm under yours.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'm under yours.


Yeah, she said you were lazy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Yeah, she said you were lazy


Haha. Whatever works. I've worked hard on building this gut.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

By the way..... That's a Redfish. 197%


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like the biggest damn croaker I've ever seen


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

that's the type fish i 
would not trust,
he has shifty eyes.

but

really my first thought was whiting -0.3%

but 

in fish id chris v is the man.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

World record Atlantic Croaker.

http://www.theoutdoorlodge.com/fishing/species/croakers.html

Did you eat it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A Croaker that size would be considerably deeper in stature and the markings would show without a doubt. The fish has a small amount of sand, but not enough to cover the markings. Many red slack spots especially large adults. The silvery color is also very typical of beachside Bulls. 

If y'all would like, I can send the pic to a few different biologists. They're going to tell you the same thing. Red Drum, Redfish, Channel Bass, Spot tail, _Sciaenops ocellatus_, etc

By the way, the Atlantic Croaker and "Golden Croaker" are the same species of fish. "Golden Croaker is just a nickname given to the species off Texas where they usually adapt that yellow or gold hue.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Redfish. 100% without a doubt.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Redfish. 100% without a doubt.


You sure there isn't a 1% chance that it's a pompano?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You sure there isn't a 1% chance that it's a pompano?


Banded water snake.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Redfish. 100% without a doubt.


Preach it pier rat.:thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> A Croaker that size would be considerably deeper in stature and the markings would show without a doubt. The fish has a small amount of sand, but not enough to cover the markings. Many red slack spots especially large adults. The silvery color is also very typical of beachside Bulls.
> 
> If y'all would like, I can send the pic to a few different biologists. They're going to tell you the same thing. Red Drum, Redfish, Channel Bass, Spot tail, _Sciaenops ocellatus_, etc
> 
> By the way, the Atlantic Croaker and "Golden Croaker" are the same species of fish. "Golden Croaker is just a nickname given to the species off Texas where they usually adapt that yellow or gold hue.


the professional has spoken looks like i was right not that i ever doubted myself


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

cody&ryand said:


> the professional has spoken looks like i was right not that i ever doubted myself


Heck I didn't need Jason or Chris V to speak up. When you said it was a redfish I knew it was a redfish. I hope they kept and ate it!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I hope they kept and ate it!


Be par for the course around here. People keeping fish that they don't know what it is or the limit.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris V said:


> A Croaker that size would be considerably deeper in stature and the markings would show without a doubt. The fish has a small amount of sand, but not enough to cover the markings. Many red slack spots especially large adults. The silvery color is also very typical of beachside Bulls.
> 
> If y'all would like, I can send the pic to a few different biologists. They're going to tell you the same thing. Red Drum, Redfish, Channel Bass, Spot tail, _Sciaenops ocellatus_, etc
> 
> By the way, the Atlantic Croaker and "Golden Croaker" are the same species of fish. "Golden Croaker is just a nickname given to the species off Texas where they usually adapt that yellow or gold hue.


 Statistically, it is a lot more likely to be a red drum than a world record croaker. In addition to what you have pointed out, it also has a large rounded pectoral fin, which is more consistent with a redfish.

Not so sure about the markings always showing. Here is a thread from Texas where they are sometimes indistinct.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90862


If there is a small chance it is a world record fish, or a previously unknown red drum-croaker hybrid (red drum and black drum are known to hybridize) I'd say send it out for more experts.

Joraca


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That my friends is the second biggest whiting that I have ever seen !


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Croaker


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

porkbellygoldenredcroakerfish


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Redfish - fin/tail shapes

Eye color - never seen a whiting or croaker with yellowish eyes - but 

the awkward way it was held and photograph does hide the body shape - but I have seen enough reds, croakers & whiting to tell them apart 
Not a whiting/Southern kingfish because of the tail - scales too large and tail wrong shape for a croaker 

I would put money on it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres a better angle of the two options. First one is Whiting, second, Redfish


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Picture of fish in question and picture of a small whiting on a shark hook.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I know, One that swims. 😁😁😁😂😂


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Heres a better angle of the two options. First one is Whiting, second, Redfish


Okay sir it's official. You're a douche for posting those pics :laughing:

You are not helping my diet. Whiting for the win! But that was still a redfish getting choked out :yes:


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Heres a better angle of the two options. First one is Whiting, second, Redfish


 I have been following this thread keeping my mouth shut until now. 
Damn, that looks good. Now I`m hungry for fried fish and it`s 5am. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

You can believe that these 2 know the difference between a red or a big ole whiting. They'll tell you. There ain't no chin tickler in those pics :laughing:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Redfishacapra....


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Big Croaker


----------

